# Sick when ovulating



## JosieD (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone else been very sick at time of ovulation? I've just spent an evening throwing up and realised it was exactly the same last month around the time of ovulation. Any advice/ideas? Got a docs appt but thought i'd ask here first.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yep, I tend to get nauseous, amongst other symptoms around ovulation and all way through 2ww.

Ginger is good for nausea...so ginger beer or tea, ginger biscuits etc and I've even resorted to ginger capsule supplements at times.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Do you find it particularly painful?

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

MrsMaguire said:


> Do you find it particularly painful?
> 
> xx


Yes, ovulation is always very painful for me...can pretty much pinpoint exactly when egg releasing from the pains !

Take care
Natasha


----------

